# Shooting Hornady’s New A-TIP Match Aluminum-Tipped Bullets



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/shooting-hornadys-new-a-tip-match-aluminum-tipped-bullets/


----------

